# Rift Grafik!



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

Ich habe eine Problem mit der Rift Grafik, und zwar folgendes:
Obwohl ich einen High-End Pc habe (GTX 470, 8Gb Ram, etc.) und alle Einstellungen auf "Ultra" habe, ist die Grafik im Spiel einfach nicht schön!
Alles ist, vor allem wenn man weiter heraus zoomt, ziemlich stufig und eckig. Die Grafikeinstellungen scheinen nicht angenommen zu werden.
Da ich von WoW zu Rift gewechselt habe, habe ich eine Kantenglättungsfunktion wie in WoW gesucht, doch es gibt sie nicht. (Damals war in WoW mein Grafik Problem, dass ich vergessen habe die Kantenglättung auf 8x, also das höchste zu stellen und deswegen war alles kantig).
Ich weiß nur das die Einstellungen am Anfang ziemlich niedrig waren, doch nach dem verstellen auf "Ultra" hat sich nicht so viel geändert...
Hat jemandeine Ahnung was da los sein könnte? Denn ich will die tolle Rift Grafik genießen 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

MfG,
Zroxx


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2011)

Maximale MSAA im Grafikkartentreiber forcen, sollte gehen.


----------



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Maximale MSAA im Grafikkartentreiber forcen, sollte gehen.




Könntest du mir erklären wie genau man das macht? Wär nett


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2011)

Muß ich schnell an anderen PC 

3D Einstellungen verwalten > Reiter Anwendungen > Rift auswählen (wenn nicht in Liste, hinzufügen) > Unten 8x AA anhäkeln.


----------



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

Hm ich kann das Programm nicht finden^^
 Könntest du mir sagen wie genau es heißt oder so ähnlich? Dann könnte ich es suchen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2011)

Ich vermute mal das ist in den Treiber-Settings.

Rechte Maustaste auf Desktop -> NVIDIA Systemsteuerung


----------



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das ist in den Treiber-Settings.
> 
> Rechte Maustaste auf Desktop -> NVIDIA Systemsteuerung




Danke für die Antwort, habs dann doch gefunden  
Nur ein Problem hab ich: Nachdem ich auf "3D Einstellungen verwalten" bin finde ich keinen Reiter "Anwendungen"...?


----------



## Tokenlord (31. März 2011)

Programmeinstellungen heisst der Reiter


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2011)

Tja, NVIDIA und die fehlende Überstzung:

3D Settings -> Manage 3D settings -> Program Settings


----------



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Programmeinstellungen heisst der Reiter




Ah, danke!
Gut, ich habe jetzt "Rift: Planes of Telara" ausgewählt aber darunter find ich kein "8x AA" <- oder hat das einen anderen Namen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2011)

Schau mal in die Antialising Settings (vorher den Mode ändern, um die Einstellungen ändern zu können).


----------



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Schau mal in die Antialising Settings (vorher den Mode ändern, um die Einstellungen ändern zu können).




Gut, gefunden!
Soll ich jetzt 8x oder doch gleich 32x anklicken?


----------



## Plitzkrieg (31. März 2011)

probiers doch einfach aus -_-


----------



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

Hrm..
Hat sich leider nichts geändert. Habe die Kantenglättung sogar aufs höchste x32 gestellt, also liegts anscheinend an etwas anderem.


----------



## Plitzkrieg (31. März 2011)

vielleicht probierst du auch einfach mal 8x aus?


----------



## Zroxx (31. März 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> vielleicht probierst du auch einfach mal 8x aus?



Funktioniert leider auch nicht. Ich hab auch x16 ausprobiert aber es ist alles beim alten.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Post doch mal ein Bild, damit man es sehen kann ^^ Wahrscheinlich gehts einfach nicht besser.


----------



## Nebuki (1. April 2011)

Also du hast doch im Spiel unter Grafik -> Erweitert eine Option Anti-Aliasing und da kann man auf Aus / Kantenglättung / Super - Glättung stellen 

Ich habe diese Option auf Kantenglättung gestellt da bei mir auf Super-Glättung der Treppchen - Effekt auf Objekten irgendwie größer ist als auf der mittleren Option. 

MfG


----------



## RockZwerg (1. April 2011)

Aber die GeForce GTX 470 ist auch keine High-End-GraKa. Das Anti-Aliasing kostet bei mir zwischen 10-15 fps.


----------



## Nebuki (1. April 2011)

Jop das stimmt bei mir ruckelt das Game bei Max Einstellungen und einem Rift event mit 2 Raid Gruppen  und ich habe ne gtx 460 Dualcore 3000Ghz 8 GB ram


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Kewl, 3000 GHZ


----------



## maximuto (2. April 2011)

Ich schätze mal, du hast in den Treibereinstellungen den Haken bei "Nur Programme anzeigen, die auf diesem Computer installiert sind" weggemacht, dann zeigt er zwar Rift an, aber das ist dann nicht das Rift, das auf deinem PC installiert ist, wenn du nämlich den Haken wegmachst, dann wirst du merken, dass Rift auf einmal nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Also musst du wohl Rift per Hand hinzufügen (auf "Hinzufügen" klicken, dann in deinen Rift Installationsordner (Standardmäßig: C:\Programme(x86)\RIFT Game) gehen und dort "riftpatchlive.exe" auswählen und auf "Öffnen" klicken). Nun sollte deine "richtige" Rift-Installation ausgewählt sein und du kannst alle Einstellungen, wie oben genannt vornehmen, die sich dann auch auf das Spiel auswirken sollten. Wenn immer noch keine Besserung auftritt, dann geht es wohl nicht besser. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Zroxx (2. April 2011)

maximuto schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, du hast in den Treibereinstellungen den Haken bei "Nur Programme anzeigen, die auf diesem Computer installiert sind" weggemacht, dann zeigt er zwar Rift an, aber das ist dann nicht das Rift, das auf deinem PC installiert ist, wenn du nämlich den Haken wegmachst, dann wirst du merken, dass Rift auf einmal nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Also musst du wohl Rift per Hand hinzufügen (auf "Hinzufügen" klicken, dann in deinen Rift Installationsordner (Standardmäßig: C:\Programme(x86)\RIFT Game) gehen und dort "riftpatchlive.exe" auswählen und auf "Öffnen" klicken). Nun sollte deine "richtige" Rift-Installation ausgewählt sein und du kannst alle Einstellungen, wie oben genannt vornehmen, die sich dann auch auf das Spiel auswirken sollten. Wenn immer noch keine Besserung auftritt, dann geht es wohl nicht besser.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte helfen.




Du hattest recht, ich habe das Häkchen nicht gesetzt. Habe jetzt das beste eingestellt (Antisotrope Filterung 16x, Antialiasing 8x supersample) aber es funktioniert einfach nicht..
Ich habe das Gefühl das die Kantenglättung nicht funktioniert, man kann das an den stufigen Armen z.B. sehen.. 
Vor allem Charaktere und Objekte die etwas weitr entfernt sind, sind sehr stufig und es ist einfach irritierend....Ist bei WoW nicht so und man sagt das Rift Grafik besser ist als WoW. (Sorry für den Vergleich aber ich habe WoW gespielt und die Grafik Enginge von WoW ist sehr alt, deswegen der Vergleich)


----------



## Liwanu (2. April 2011)

Ich habe es eben auch selbst getestet mit meiner ATI HD5870. Habe im Spiel alles bis zum Anschlag und die Kantenglättung auf "Super".
Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich selbst mal auf 16x AA gestellt.

Ja, man sieht marginale Veränderungen. Im Spiel selbst kann man die Kantenglättung sehen, jedoch bleibt immer noch eine Kantenbildung. Die Kantenglättung scheint hier in Rift "Weich zu zeichnen" statt wirklich zu glätten.

Ich habe selbst z.B. auf die "Super" Kantenglättung verzichtet, da mir das ganze wie eine art "Bloom-Effekt" erscheint, der mir doch nach einer Zeit auf die Augen geht.


----------



## Saotendo (2. April 2011)

Mein Vorschlag: Aktualisier mal deine Grafikkartentreiber.




Ich selbst habe eine GeForce 560 TI und ich habe die Rift das Anti-Aliasing auf "Kantenglättung" gestellt und kann mich nicht beklagen.

Bei weit entfernten NPC wird allerdings nicht kantig sondern eher weich verschwommen.


----------



## RaDon27 (2. April 2011)

Hast du inGame in den Grafikeinstellungen die Kantenglättung auf Superglättung gestellt? Die Frage hast du, falls ich das jetz nich überlesen hab, nich beantwortet. Das is so die hauptsächliche qualitätssteigernde Einstellung im Spiel.

Edit: Wie Saotendo schon geschrieben hat, von weitem kommen Objekte und Chars weichgezeichnet rüber, sobald Kantenglättung an is. Und das tuts bei deinem Screenshot ganz und garnich^^


----------



## Zroxx (2. April 2011)

RaDon27 schrieb:


> Hast du inGame in den Grafikeinstellungen die Kantenglättung auf Superglättung gestellt? Die Frage hast du, falls ich das jetz nich überlesen hab, nich beantwortet. Das is so die hauptsächliche qualitätssteigernde Einstellung im Spiel.
> 
> Edit: Wie Saotendo schon geschrieben hat, von weitem kommen Objekte und Chars weichgezeichnet rüber, sobald Kantenglättung an is. Und das tuts bei deinem Screenshot ganz und garnich^^




Ich habe vor allem auf die Kantenglättung geachtet, denn als ich in WoW das Problem hatte, hatte ich einfach vergessen Kantenglättung auf max. zu stellen.
Wollte noch einen Screenshot dazu posten aber irgendwie scheint es plötzlich zu groß zu sein..
Habe jedenfalls unter dem Reiter "Erweitert" alles ganz rechts, alles angehakt und Anti-Aliasing auf Super-Glättung.


----------



## Cazor (5. April 2011)

ich hab das Antialiasing ganz ausgeschaltet und auf einmal war alles scharf zu erkennen.. vorher sah alles ziemlich verwaschen aus, da tränten mir die Augen. 

Screenshot hab ich jetzt grad nich zur Hand aber ein (langweiliges!) Ingamevideo, mit dem ich die tolle Videofunktion getestet hab.
_*Stellt auf HD. 
*_Ich finde diese Grafikeinstellung am besten. Vergleichen tat ich die Ausgabe immer am Erscheinungsbild meines Tartagons, von glatter Oberfläche bis zur strukturierten Oberfläche mit vielen Details wie Lichteffekten, Schatten und mehr Polygonen oder wie das heisst, die die einzelnen Platten des Schildkrötenpanzers plastisch erscheinen lassen. Sieht man ganz gut in dem Video. Dazu noch eine fps sichere Weitsicht und fertig..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G928lTUwSAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Was ich damit sagen will, ist nicht, dass ihr auf die teuren Maximalfähigkeiten eurer GraKa verzichten sollt sondern:
sucht euch einen Fixpunkt in einer Entfernung, die euch wichtig ist und dreht an den Reglern, bis ihr das Beste rausgeholt habt. 
Dann die Umgebung und Entfernung. 
Scheinbar ist nicht immer die maximale Einstellung die Beste..


----------



## Shelung (5. April 2011)

Also ein bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte man schon haben^^.


Stell dir mal vor du hast kein Internet und müsstest jede frage über die Post stellen.  

Da brauchst du für die paar leichten fragen Wochen.  


Und auch Google kann bei Unverständnis über den begriff AA helfen. 



Nicht das ich nie dumme fragen stelle aber jedes Wort zu hinterfragen 



Ich meine du redest von High End Pc und bist dir da sicher kannst aber deine Grafik Steuerung nicht finden...


----------



## ink0gnito (5. April 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich hab das Antialiasing ganz ausgeschaltet und auf einmal war alles scharf zu erkennen.. vorher sah alles ziemlich verwaschen aus, da tränten mir die Augen.



Stimmt.Ich hatte immer "Kantenglättung" in RIFT an, war an manchen stellen (besonders beim Char Potrait), "Schwammig".
Nun hab ich "Aus" genommen, und siehe da, sieht Herrlich aus, hab auch zu Testzwecken Super Glättung angemacht, sieht so auf die Schnelle wie "Aus" aus


----------



## Meister Obolon (5. April 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich hab das Antialiasing ganz ausgeschaltet und auf einmal war alles scharf zu erkennen.. vorher sah alles ziemlich verwaschen aus, da tränten mir die Augen.



Dieses Phänomen habe ich schon bei anderen Spielen "bewundert". Leider fehlt mir das technische Know-How um zu sagen woran es liegt 
Es gibt aber definitiv Spiele, die nicht unter AA leiden.


----------



## Ghonech (31. Mai 2011)

Das liegt wohl an dem Edge Detect - was im endeffekt nicht viel mit Anti-Aliasing zutun hat. Vielmehr ist es so eine Art Weichzeichner. Aber auch wenn es aktiv ist, die Kantenbildung bleibt größtenteils. Zumindest bei mir ist der Nutzen minimal. Ganz im Gegenteil sogar, zu der Kantenbildung kommt ein total verwaschenes Bild hinzu was keinenfalls eine Verbesserung ist.


----------



## ari223 (1. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hat das ausschalten des Schattens fast 20 FPS gebracht.
Habe jetzt so um die 56- 60 FPS, bei ausgeschaltetem Schatten , spiele  Ultra.
Grafikkarte GTX 560 TI.


----------



## DasGehirn (2. Juni 2011)

Vll hast du ja auch Low Render an ?


----------



## Sharqaas (2. Juni 2011)

ari223 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat das ausschalten des Schattens fast 20 FPS gebracht.
> Habe jetzt so um die 56- 60 FPS, bei ausgeschaltetem Schatten , spiele Ultra.
> Grafikkarte GTX 560 TI.



Die Graka hat wenig zu melden bei RIFT. RIFT ist voll und ganz CPU skalierend. Das hat die Gamebryo Engine so ansich.

i5 2500K @ 3,3Ghz + 560GTX Ti = 60-70 FPS auf Ultra
i5 2500K @ 4,2Ghz + 560GTX Ti = 100 FPS auf Ultra


----------



## ari223 (3. Juni 2011)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> Vll hast du ja auch Low Render an ?


Nein , Low Render ist aus, Schatten aus und Antialiasing steht auf Kantenglättung.


----------



## Wellnice (8. Juni 2011)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Die Graka hat wenig zu melden bei RIFT. RIFT ist voll und ganz CPU skalierend. Das hat die Gamebryo Engine so ansich.
> 
> i5 2500K @ 3,3Ghz + 560GTX Ti = 60-70 FPS auf Ultra
> i5 2500K @ 4,2Ghz + 560GTX Ti = 100 FPS auf Ultra



dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

hab vor kurzem von

q9450 @ 2,66Ghz + GTX470 = 20 FPS Ultra (Meridian)
i5-2500k @ 4,5Ghz + GTX470 = 50 FPS Ultra (Meridian)

gewechselt und muss sagen, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Davor hats mit allem auf Ultra eigentlich überall geruckelt, BG's wie Sprosshafen absolut unspielbar. Jetzt läuft das ganze geschmeidig bei 30fps+. Jetzt ist halt die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals XD

High-End ist die Karte wirklich nicht, als High-End würd ich hier die Top5 bezeichnen -> http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/grafikkarte/vga-grafikrangliste.html
Für Rift taugt sie aber allemal, bei FULL HD und allem auf Ultra is es allerdings nicht zu empfehlen allzu starke Kantenglättung zu verwenden, das zwängt die Karte recht schnell in die Knie.


----------

